# r.v. salvage yards



## skinne

my cousin picked up a older travel trailer that needs some work and asked me to post to see if any of the members of this site know of any salvage yards in michigan that deal with r.v.'s so he can get used parts rather then pay a grand for a fridge he thought maybe he could get 1 cheaper.any help would be great.


----------



## jpollman

Hi Skinne,

Check this out :
http://www.timberman.com/salvage.htm 

Good luck.


----------



## JStarbrite

Good luck. I just renovated a 1974 Airstream. Good used parts are hard to find. Especially refriderators. The ones you find used are just as bad or worse than the one you have to replace. I would check with AAA to see where they send the RV's that are totaled in an accident.


----------



## duckman#1

Check out my classified. I have some items you might be interested in.


----------

